# Software Manual & Automation Testing Jobs Occupation in Australia:



## Anilqa (Mar 24, 2013)

:clap2::clap2:Hi All,

Actually i am trying for PR to Australia.

I am having experiance(7+ Years) in Software manual & Automation(QTP.Selenium) testing.

Could any one please let me know the oppertunities for Testing in Australia.

And

When i had look into SOC, i did not see any job occupation related to Software Testing.

I am in confusion, is that worth to me to apply for a PR to Australia?

Thanks
Anil


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

From what I heard, testing + automation is in demand!


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi ,

I too have the same years of experience as you but completely into manual testing. I have recently started my PR visa process and currently my documents are being verified by ACS. My IELTS score is L=7.5, R=7, W=6.5, S=6.5 and eligible for south australia only. Could anybody tell me is this a good score and i can go ahead and apply in south australia. As i am unsure of the job prospects there. How is the job market in SA?


----------



## urk (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi There,

Any one from Melbourne who is in job hunt in Testing + automation or Java skill set.
Appreciate for quick replies.


----------



## urk (Aug 4, 2010)

urk said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Any one from Melbourne who is in job hunt in Testing + automation or Java skill set.
> Appreciate for quick replies.


Seems like no one from Melbourne who are into Testing + Automation.


----------



## acchu (Aug 1, 2012)

*In job hunt with automation skill set*



urk said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Any one from Melbourne who is in job hunt in Testing + automation or Java skill set.
> Appreciate for quick replies.



Hi,

I have my valid PR and posses excellent automation skills using QTP (primarily) and basics of Selenium.Kinldy let me know on openings, if any.


----------



## Hariharan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Acchu,
I am also from Testing,from chennai,in oz right now.
Could you PM me.


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hariharan said:


> Hi Acchu,
> I am also from Testing,from chennai,in oz right now.
> Could you PM me.


Hi Hariharan,

I have sent u request . Kindly accept it.
i will also be moving early next year ( hopefully). So I am also in manual and automation testing exp.
It would be great help from somebody who are really out there and fighting it way out to get a job.
Kindly let us know how you are approaching for a job hunt there ?
it would be great help.


----------



## Hariharan (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome Ashish.
Will catchup when you land.


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, 
Even I am into Testing and looking for the jobs from INdia. Could you please let me know the situation for the jobs in Testing there.


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Hi*

I am currently in Melbourne and looking for software testing jobs.

Most of my experience is in Manual testing.

Can anyone suggest which automation tool is in demand in Australia?

QTP or Selenium?


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

amit27 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I too have the same years of experience as you but completely into manual testing. I have recently started my PR visa process and currently my documents are being verified by ACS. My IELTS score is L=7.5, R=7, W=6.5, S=6.5 and eligible for south australia only. Could anybody tell me is this a good score and i can go ahead and apply in south australia. As i am unsure of the job prospects there. How is the job market in SA?



Hi amit27,


I too have the similar score like urs and trying for SA, did you get any reply for job oppurtunities in SA?


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

manasabr09 said:


> I am currently in Melbourne and looking for software testing jobs.
> 
> Most of my experience is in Manual testing.
> 
> ...


Hi,

As far i know melbourne and sydney both hace ample of QTP and selenium openings.
This is the same feedback i got from my friends in australia.
When you landed in australia ? howz you are approaching for job hunt ?
Did you managed to get any call from consultants yet ?
just let us know how things are going with you.


----------



## gaurav12884 (Sep 17, 2013)

@Amit27

Hi Amit I also have about 6 years experience in completely Manual Testing. Are you already in Australia. Did you get to know about the job market for Manual Testers in Australia. Could you please let me know. 
Appreciate your time.


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

gaurav12884 said:


> @Amit27
> 
> Hi Amit I also have about 6 years experience in completely Manual Testing. Are you already in Australia. Did you get to know about the job market for Manual Testers in Australia. Could you please let me know.
> Appreciate your time.


Hi Gaurav,

Sorry for the delayed reply as i was offline for several months. No, i am not in Australia and still in the process of getting a visa. For manual testers its little bit difficult as they ask some automation techniques .It would be nice if you have some skills on automation. 
On the other hand, i had been on a short business trip to sydney for 2 months and found out from few colleagues and friends that the job market is quite tight and you need to be more flexible in choosing your career path. Let me know your travel plans. Are you planning to travel to South Australia ? or have you re-applied for IELTS ?


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

freebie said:


> Hi amit27,
> 
> 
> I too have the similar score like urs and trying for SA, did you get any reply for job oppurtunities in SA?


Hi,

I was a bit away. No, i havent tried for S. Australia as they are not accepting any applications. I am applying for Victoria State now.


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

amit27 said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Sorry for the delayed reply as i was offline for several months. No, i am not in Australia and still in the process of getting a visa. For manual testers its little bit difficult as they ask some automation techniques .It would be nice if you have some skills on automation.
> On the other hand, i had been on a short business trip to sydney for 2 months and found out from few colleagues and friends that the job market is quite tight and you need to be more flexible in choosing your career path. Let me know your travel plans. Are you planning to travel to South Australia ? or have you re-applied for IELTS ?


Hi Amit,

Thanks for the reply.
I have around 7 yrs exp in automation ( QTP,Selenium)....
And also please let me know that how good is market for automation guys in markets like sydney and melbourne as what inputs u got from friends.... ?

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> I have around 7 yrs exp in automation ( QTP,Selenium)....
> ...



Sorry Ashish, if i was unclear with my statements. I am still in Bangalore working for MNC and was deputed for a short term to Sydney. 
I have heard that the markets are fine, but need to struggle a bit in order to get a job.


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

amit27 said:


> Sorry Ashish, if i was unclear with my statements. I am still in Bangalore working for MNC and was deputed for a short term to Sydney.
> I have heard that the markets are fine, but need to struggle a bit in order to get a job.


Sorry Buddy,

I got confused with your ID to somebody else.
Ya here I am more concerned about your friends feedback about actual market view..
BTW I am also in bangalore with an MNC and would like to talk to you if ou want.
Just let me know I will pm you my number.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey, 
can you tell me how to send a PM


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Ashish,

Sent you my details


----------



## theStig (Jan 9, 2014)

primary way of testing is manual in some major company, nonetheless they are starting to automate the process now.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

freebie said:


> Hi amit27,
> 
> I too have the similar score like urs and trying for SA, did you get any reply for job oppurtunities in SA?


Hi,
As per my way watching the score and visa opportunity jus score 7 in four section dat will earn 10 point.SA listed some tester openings... vic has got gud openings


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,
Software tester occupation code is not listed in flagged occupation. So tester is always need or csol is not come under flagged option??


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Software tester occupation code is not listed in flagged occupation. So tester is always need or csol is not come under flagged option??


Hi,
Any rply on the above...


----------



## RajagopalSannidhi9 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Software Testing Jobs in Canada*

Hi All,

Is Canada a good place for Software Testing Professionals to work and settle in Canada?


----------

